# What are your 4 favorite film scenes from the 3 LOTR films and why ?



## KL70 (May 1, 2010)

What are currently your 4 favorite film scenes from Peter Jackson's 3 LOTR films (from preferably the extended edition versions only) and please separately why for each fave film scene named (as in for the acting, direction, script, special FX and/or anything else you consider relevant).


----------



## Thorin (May 2, 2010)

1) Boromir's attempts to save the Hobbits and his redemption at the end of FoTR

As a strong critic of the films and a Tolkien purist, even in the theatre version I found this to be not only the most accurate portrayl of Tolkien's words in the movie, but actually making them come alive. How can you not be stirred by Sean Bean's acting here. How could you not be cheering even in sadness seeing Boromir seem to fall with arrows sticking out of him, only to muster up the energy to continue to fight them even while he is dying. I must say I had a lump in my throat during this time and especially when he died in Aragorn's arms. By far the best scene of this whole movie

2) Cirith Ungol - RoTK - I was visibly shaken at this scene when the earthquake happened, the gates were opened and the power of Mordor came forth in all it's Nazgul-screaming glory. Sam and Frodo are left writhing on the ground in terror. It was awesome!

3) Lorien - Extended Edition FoTR
The whole atmosphere of Lorien, the lament to Gandalf and the conversations between the characters really set the tone of how awesome Lorien was. The theatre version really didn't do much for me but the EE added so much especially the gift giving scene and Gimli's obvious love for Galadriel.

4) Moria - Extended Edition - FoTR
I found that the EE really added to the whole experience. From the atmosphere to the battles, I felt that Moria was well portrayed for the most part.

These scenes alone practically made up for the Arwen at the Fords fiasco, Saruman's ridiculous portrayal in Isengard through most of the movies, and the idiotic lines and behavior of a good chunk of the characters.


----------



## Mike (May 2, 2010)

> As a strong critic of the films and a Tolkien purist, even in the theatre version I found this to be not only the most accurate portrayl of Tolkien's words in the movie, but actually making them come alive. How can you not be stirred by Sean Bean's acting here. How could you not be cheering even in sadness seeing Boromir seem to fall with arrows sticking out of him, only to muster up the energy to continue to fight them even while he is dying. I must say I had a lump in my throat during this time and especially when he died in Aragorn's arms. By far the best scene of this whole movie



The greatest part being that Sean Bean actually argued with Peter Jackson that the scene should play out this way, and, being Sean Bean, got his way in the end. Too bad the guy who played Faramir didn't push harder (though he argued with Peter Jackson as well), because it seems Jackson was willing to give some leeway to book fans on set.


----------



## Bucky (May 3, 2010)

'As a Tolkien Purist'....

How 'bout our *LEAST *favorite scenes? 

I'll start the ball rolling:

1. Sauron the Lighthouse perched atop Brad-dur, especially when Sam yells at Frodo to get down and Frodo's legs go out from under him like he's been shot.

2. Any slow moving anorexic Elf shot, especially the *NOSE* (Galadriel - you check out the size of that beak on the fullscreen shot of her face?) 
coming down the stairs
in ultra-slowmotion 
to the Mirror 
and pouring water into it from about five feet above it (absurdly absurd)

3. Elrond as the Grouch who stole Yule versus Aragorn the Boy who wouldn't be King (and somehow Boromir knew it in Minas Titith at the mere mention of his name at the Council). (tie)

4. Shandowfax with Gandalf the Mean, I mean White, atop him, kicking Denethor into his own pyre and then Denethor getting out and setting a new record for the 100 Meter Dash while aflame before jumping off the top of Minas Tirith like a giant Roman candle.
Speaking of Gandalf the Mean, he was a whole lot nicer as Grey: He comes back from the dead and is supposed to be 'Saruman as he should have been', i.e., more pure, more wise, more powerful. Instead, he's kicking Hobbits on the ground (Pippin in Denethor's Hall), calling him a fool for offering Denethor his service right there; Smashing Denethor in the face with his staff, telling Aragorn not to attack the Black Gate (or Gates in PJ's case). Lamenting sending Frodo "to his death", etc. More like Gandalf the Fool had been raised from the dead.


Wow, that was easier than poiinting out 4 great scenes that made me cry since I didn't.

I did like the whole Moria stuff, minus the obvious enclosure by 10,000 'goblins'. Why? Because it was exciting.

I also liked Gollum, especially the debate with himself - 'Nuff said. 
Although I naturally despised the "Go Home"' to Sam part, especially the disappearing and reappearing lembas crumbs on Sam's cloak - very reminiscent of Humphrey Bogart (and HIS Sam, lol) at the train station in Casablanca where they're soaking wet reading the 'Dear John' letter from Ilsa and then completely dry getting on the train seconds later - perhaps an homage from one great director to another?  
(just kidding there in case you missed it).

The imagry of Middle-earth was spectacular, and by design. PJ says so in the commentaries: "Even though we took liberties in the story, we intended to get the places to look exact, blah, blah, blah, blah, and aren't we great at this and that? Now, take a look at this cute little hovbbit girl & boy, my children. And this scene is SO wonderful. Blah blah blah, look at me, etc....."

The Mouth of Sauron was pretty cool too.


----------



## Thorin (May 3, 2010)

Oh Bucky...you opened the flood gates!

Even though I could give a 100 different major problems with the films, I will state the 4 that seemed to stick in my craw the most.

1) Arwen at the Fords - replacing the actions of at least 5 different characters, acting all warrior like, calling down the floods, weeping over Frodo...only to have her go back to exactly the way Tolkien wrote her was the most frustrating thing for me. PJ couldn't leave well enough alone.

2) Denethor - the second most destroyed character of Tolkien's books. A pig who seems to know everything without the mention or showing of a palantir. Showing complete disdain for everyone and slopping food dripping down his chin while he knowingly sends his son to his death. Completely irrational and slap crazy. Gack! Not the noble, dark king of Tolkien. 

3) Gollum playing Sam against Frodo with the lembas and Frodo sending Sam home...come on.

4) Elrond sending Elves to Helm's Deep and introducing a Haldir that is foreign to Tolkien's books in his actions and character

Oh mercy...there are too many to compete with each other. Can't I have at least 4 more??


----------



## Black Captain (Dec 19, 2011)

1) The 2nd arrow into Boromir's chest. He's on his knees. He's about to die... Oh! But in a surprise attack and a burst of Numenorean strength he jumps up to hew a few more Uruk heads...

That is one of the best parts of the movie ever. Rock on Boromir.

2) EE of tRotK. Aragorn briefly smiles at the sarcasm of the mouth of Sauron before giving him a severe hair cut.

Dude, he totally deserved that.

3) TTT. Legolas shoots two wargs charging down the hill, before swinging onto his horse.

4) I'm going to cheat now. Since I'm talking about the Rohirrim​ now, I'm including their two best parts. 1) When Theoden's friend comes up to him and says: "6000 in not enough to break the ranks of Mordor." Theoden turns to him and says, "No. No it is not. BUT WE SHALL MEET THEM IN BATTLE NONE THE LESS!"

That part shows that there are sometimes things worth dying, for, a great Christian message.

2) When the orc chief tells the ocs to "Form Ranks!" at Minas Tirith when the Rohirrim are charging at them. The result? They break ranks at the sight of the golden haired Rohirrim, and get trampled.

That's pretty cool.

And for my least favorite scenes...

1) Aragorn (in the EE) wrestles with Sauron through the Palantir, and at first he's winning. But then he sees a pic of dead Arwen, and passes out. What the...!? Aragorn won that battle in the book!

2) The witch-king (EE) breaks Gandalfs staff, but then flies away. Gandalf the white could so kick the black captain's butt. He's a Mair for crying out loud!

3) Gollum sends Sam packing with the Lembas trick. Where'd they get that bright idea?

4) Faramir takes Frodo and Sam to Osgiliath. He let's them go in the book. What happened to the whole "Not even if it were on the highway" thing?


----------



## Bard the Bowman (Dec 20, 2011)

Black Captain, those are definitely some of my least favorite scenes as well. In one of the interviews Phillipa Boyens said that they changed up Faramir because it just wasn't likely that someone would pass up the Ring. Trust Jackson and Co. to bung things up. You missed the Army of the Dead coming to Minas Tirith. That just ruined the whole battle.


----------



## Black Captain (Dec 21, 2011)

The dead would be my no. 5... I also think it's kinda' stupid how they make such a huge scene of recruiting the dead, particularly in the EE.


----------



## Phuc Do (Dec 24, 2017)

All scenes that have Eomer in it!!! He is my undisputed character in LOTR movie universe!!! The
scene where we first met him is GREAT! The scene where he doubt Pippins arm lenght is also great.


----------



## Halasían (Dec 30, 2017)

Phuc Do said:


> All scenes that have Eomer in it!!! He is my undisputed character in LOTR movie universe!!! The
> scene where we first met him is GREAT! The scene where he doubt Pippins arm lenght is also great.



Yeah, I'll give credit where it is due. PJ & gang did get the meeting of Aragorn and Eomer fairly right in my eye. It was one of the few bright spots of the movie. Karl Urban depicted Eomer quite well, as did Viggo Mortenson depicting Aragorn the Ranger (Not so much Aragorn the King)


----------



## Yalerd (Jan 7, 2018)

Surprised no one mentioned the Scouring of the Shire. The fact that the four Hobbits stroll on into The Shire with nothing but a crooked glance from some bozo watering his lawn?

Well I'm about 16 years too late to this post but what the hell

Favs:
1. The introduction - The creation of the rings and the last alliance
2. Gandalf
3. The song -"The Road Goes Ever On and On"
4. The filming locations and other New Zealand what not's
5. The Soundtrack 

Not Favs:
1. That men (headlined by Isildur) or power corrupted, idiotic, failures
2. Aragorn is scared and held back by his destiny
3. The casting of Frodo, Boromir, and Arwen to name a few
4. Leaving out the Scouring of the Shire
5. Legolas can do triple backflips off of Oliphaunts while killing 50 Uruk with 1 arrow while landing on a shield going down 3 flights of stairs like a snowboard.


----------



## Halasían (May 11, 2018)

Yalerd said:


> Not Favs:
> 3. The casting of Frodo, Boromir, and Arwen to name a few



I agree on Frodo and Arwen, but thought Sean Bean did a good job as Boromir.
Out of curiosity, who would you have wanted to see as Borrmor?


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 12, 2018)

Favorite:
1 last alliance
2 Lothlorien
3 Rivendell
4 battle of helms deep
5 the final battle in return of the King

Least favorite
1 Arwen taking Frodo to Rivendell instead of Glorfindel
2 the lack of Erkenbrand
3 No Tom Bombadil
4 movie Frodo was a wuss, the book Frodo showed great strength of character and courage
5 this one is both a favorite and non favorite: showing Bilbo's age ohyphysica catching up with him


----------



## Tyler Eaton (Jun 7, 2018)

KL70 said:


> What are currently your 4 favorite film scenes from Peter Jackson's 3 LOTR films (from preferably the extended edition versions only) and please separately why for each fave film scene named (as in for the acting, direction, script, special FX and/or anything else you consider relevant).



Hmm...

1) Boromir Confronting Frodo at the end of 'Fellowship'
2) Gollum talking to 'himself' / "You don't have any friends" in 'Two Towers'
3) The Council of Elrond in 'Fellowship' 
4) Frodo escaping from the Nazgul with Sam, Merry, and Pippin in 'Fellowship'


----------



## Rivendell_librarian (Sep 9, 2018)

Most Favourite:

1. Gandalf defying the Balrog on the bridge of Khazad-dum, Frodo's et al reaction when Gandalf "falls into shadow" and the aftermath music when the fellowship are mourning their loss outside Moria.

2. Gandalf and the Balrog falling into the underground lake under Moria in Frodo's dream - the music especially

3. Theoden's battle speech and the cry of "death" from the Riders of Rohan "ere the sun rises" in the Battle of The Pelennor Fields

4. The sequence of beacons from Minas Tirith to Edoras and Theoden's "and Rohan will answer"

Least favourite:

1. The departure from the Grey Havens

2. Shelob's lair

3. The gatekeeper at Bree being crushed by the Black Riders

4. The deaths of Hama, Haldir and Madril (Faramir's 2nd in command)


----------

